
Ask HN: How do I get my open source library known? - fmo91
I have been open sourcing some of the libraries I use when I develop iOS apps everyday. But nobody seems to see them. Is there any successful way to get them known?
======
aaronbrethorst
1\. Make them useful.

2\. [https://www.cocoacontrols.com](https://www.cocoacontrols.com)

(n.b. I created Cocoa Controls)

~~~
fmo91
Great! I will take it a look.

